# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  Getprivate и Dr Web

## chernovol

Dr Web блокирует Getprivate и файлы, связанные с ним. В исключения  добавил все нужные файлы из карантина, но GP так и не запустился.
Может кто подскажет, что еще надо сделать.
Заранее спасибо.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

Блокирует его не Доктор Вэб, а Ваш интернет-провайдер. Попробуйте зайти на главную страницу ресурса и нажать download, у меня выдается сообщение о блокировании ресурса в соответствии с российским законодательством.
Не удивлюсь, если провайдер - ростелеком, они единственные, которые такой х.нёй занимаются...

Ресурс IP - 141.101.116.170
На этом же адресе ещё 17 сайтов, какой-то из них не нравится российскому законодательству.
Блокирование интернет-ресурсов возложено на плечи провайдеров, а они, обычно, не парятся блокированием по имени, рубят всех по IP... 
Хотя, в списке на роскомнадзоре нет ни вашего ресурса, ни этого IP. 
Обращайтесь к прову...

P.S. Пожалуйста, держите в курсе. ОК?
А то ростелеком пугал, что если скажут прикрыть шифрованный траф "туда" - то прикроют...

----------


## chernovol

Провайдер не блокирует сайт. Работать программа перестала именно после установки антивируса.

----------


## Val_Ery

Прикольно... У меня вот так:
ofw13.png

=========
А вот с антивирусом - не подскажу  :Sad:

----------


## chernovol

Могу скинуть программу, очень полезная, можно обойти бан провайдера. И может кто разберется как ее с Dr Web запустить.

----------


## Val_Ery

*chernovol*, 
Да бан-то обойти не проблема... 
Там по кнопке Download эхешник грузится. Не под мою ОСь софтина...

А про Дохтура... То, что вы вытащили файлы из карантина и добавили их в исключения, говорит ему, что эти Adware.Privitize.2 удалять не надо. Он и не удаляет.

У него (у drweb'а) брендмауэр отключить можно? Попробуйте, если при отключенном vpn взлетит, тогда надо будет правила пакетные редактировать. У них на форуме несколько тем видел о том, что дохтур vpn рубит...

----------

